

Ask HN: How to show support for Paul? - gbog

Maybe stupid question, I&#x27;d like to know how to &quot;vote&quot; for Paul Graham against the accusation of some journalists?<p>I already favorited some tweets but I think showing and counting support may help.<p>I do not mean helping pg, who is strong enough to handle the tide. I mean helping all the people who feel threatened by this injustice.
======
thekevan
Try spreading:
[https://medium.com/p/9ed6a69abb77](https://medium.com/p/9ed6a69abb77)

